# 4Easysoft multimedia suite deals are now on the hot sales



## xiaomagexin (Jan 21, 2010)

In order to bring more convenience to the users, 4Easysoft Studio has packed *Various Powerful Suite Ultimate*, now they are on the discount activity!










*1. Media Toolkit Ultimate 55% Discount*
It is composed of four brilliant software: *DVD to Video Converter*, *Total Video Converter*, *iPod Manager*, and *iPhone Rigntone Converter*. This is the best choice for you enjoy any DVD/Video/Music!
*Price: $109.90* 
*Discounted Price: $49.00*
*Just go and explore*: *4Easysoft Media Toolkit Ultimate*

*2. iPod Mate 59% Discount*
It packs four iPod software for iPod fans, *DVD to iPod Converter*, *iPod Video Converter*, *iPod Manager*, and *iPhone Ringtone Converter*. This iPod Mate software is your best choice to deal with your iPod files.
*Price: $94.90* 
*Discounted Price: $39.00*
*Just go and explore*:*4Easysoft iPod Mate*

*3. DVD Converter Suite 36% Discount*
This tool provides you the DVD ripping and video converting functions simultaneously. Actually it combines DVD Converter Platinum and Total Video Converter into the all-in-one tool. So it can rip any DVD to AVI, XviD, WMV, VOB, WMA, MP3 and such video/audio formats. Also convert between all common video/audio formats.
*Price: $65.90* 
*Discounted Price: $41.95*
*Just go and explore:* *4Easysoft DVD Converter Suite*

Now they are on the hot sales, *go to 4Easysoft Promotion Sales, Media Toolkit Ultimate* and get more discount suite products!


----------

